# Does anyone ever accept pings in ghetto areas?



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

I am new so I have just been wondering if anyone has had any trouble driving around the rather crappy parts of town. I tend to air on the side of caution and if I get a ping for certain parts of Baltimore I will not accept them. My car is a 2015 model so the last thing I want is for it to get damaged or stolen. 

Just wondering if anyone has had any issues or refuses to put their car in a bad area. Also does Uber track where you wont pick up people and wont send you pings in that area?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I didn't know ghetto people use uber.


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I didn't know ghetto people use uber.


I have gotten pings in West Baltimore. I deny 100% of them.

Nothing personal...its just your part of town sucks.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I do Ghetto and surprisingly (or maybe not) they often tip ! Go figure.

Now, what constitutes ghetto here in Big D is MUCH different than the Beltway
and especially Baltimore. I actually know the east coast from another life, so to speak,
and although I'm sure the world continues to change,as it always does everywhere and everyday,
Baltimore was and probably still is a tough town. For an LA perspective, think Crenshaw...

Just be safe and use your head and don't get jacked.
Most folks just want a (cheap) ride and a safe way home.

Mostly, remember there's "good" and "bad" everywhere, not just in the hood.
Crime follows money. There's more money in the so called "good" parts of town
than in any "south-side", so just be mindful of your surroundings always.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Also, looking at your avitar, you look worried... like someone is trying to rob you.
Poker Face, man. Keep up your confidence. High alert. We gotta be careful out there.
Roll 'em Hill Street Blues.


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Also, looking at your avitar, you look worried... like someone is trying to rob you.
> Poker Face, man. Keep up your confidence. High alert. We gotta be careful out there.
> Roll 'em Hill Street Blues.


I cant tell if its your posting style or being completely serious...but that isnt me.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

It really depends on time of day and the pax rating/name

I'm not picking up a 4.3 rated guy named t-money (yes I've had a ping for one of those) on a well known crime area street. But lets day it's 2pm and I know the street to be near a major intersection and they have a good rating I might accept and drive past the block but if something seems off I'll just hit cancel


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nikncarlo said:


> It really depends on time of day and the pax rating/name
> 
> I'm not picking up a 4.3 rated guy named t-money (yes I've had a ping for one of those) on a well known crime area street. But lets day it's 2pm and I know the street to be near a major intersection and they have a good rating I might accept and drive past the block but if something seems off I'll just hit cancel


Yeah I tend to operate when there is the least amount of risk for an accident so that leaves me between 9pm-4am as my main times.

T-Money hahaha. That is priceless. I had a guy named Bash request me once and I couldnt bring myself to ask him his name when I first arrived.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I have never declined a ping because it was in a bad part of town. I treat everyone the same. Maybe I am setting myself up but I think if you treat everyone with respect they will act in kind.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I usually avoid a certain parts but the funny thing is I was on a well known section of the city and never got a ping on couple occasions. But as long as its not dark. But some areas sketch me out especially when people are hanging out in front of stores you never know if they claim to be a pax than try robbing you so I avoid it all together.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Maderacopy said:


> I have never declined a ping because it was in a bad part of town. I treat everyone the same. Maybe I am setting myself up but I think if you treat everyone with respect they will act in kind.


You are setting yourself up. It just takes one thug looking for an opportunity to take you out. You are providing the opportunity.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> T-Money hahaha. That is priceless. I had a guy named Bash request me once and I couldnt bring myself to ask him his name when I first arrived.


I think it's crazy how we have to up our real name and DL to uber for our pax but they can give a fake name. I get the whole privacy thing but I'd love to know who's really sitting behind me in my vehicle


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Q: Does anyone ever accept pings in ghetto areas?

A; Yes.



Coachman said:


> I didn't know ghetto people use uber.


You do now.

You cover the requests in the same way that you would cover any other request. The user comes out and you make him give the name. You do not say "Is your name Mitchell?". You let him say "My name is Mitchell", "Are you here for Mitchell?" or words similar.

If a Spanish speaking neighbourhood and it appears that the users are not that competent in English, I will ask "?Hais pedido Uber?". If I get a "Si", I will ask "?Cual es vuestro nombre?" If I get the correct name, I tell them "Embarcados, por favor, este es vuestro Uber". If I do not get the correct name, I tell them "Lo siento, este no es vuestro Uber."


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Q: Does anyone ever accept pings in ghetto areas?
> 
> A; Yes.
> 
> ...


That is way way way WAY too much effort.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> I am new so I have just been wondering if anyone has had any trouble driving around the rather crappy parts of town. I tend to air on the side of caution and if I get a ping for certain parts of Baltimore I will not accept them. My car is a 2015 model so the last thing I want is for it to get damaged or stolen.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had any issues or refuses to put their car in a bad area. Also does Uber track where you wont pick up people and wont send you pings in that area?


When I used to drive I accepted a handful of requests in the REALLY bad parts of town.
The folks I picked up were outstanding customers. Very polite and showed more respect towards me and my car than many of the more affluent customers.
They also seem to truly appreciate the service being provided to them at an affordable price in a not so nice part of town. The reality is that there are a ton of good people living in the bad parts of town. No fault of their own, it's just tough to move out of there. Feel good about helping them to get around town.

However, I would not entertain the idea of accepting a request in those areas at nighttime. You still have to use your head, or you may lose it.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I got specific freebies depending on the area.

High end - condoms and cologne/perfume 
Middle end - gum and chargers 
Low end - King Kobra 40 oz malt liquor you get for a buck down at the barred gas station.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

I have. Once Got a ping and had to turn around because coroners van and police were blocking the road kind of ghetto. We have a few here in Jacksonville. I have had some nice people, and I have had more than one try to use me for their truly personal driver through Popeye's, the Dollar General, and the liquor store. (Uber says take your .17 a minute for fifteen minutes and don't end the ride, btw) and sit in said neighborhood allllll they want. Those rides always four star me too. Sigh. They expect the hot towel and foot rub, I suspect, for their five dollar "a cab won't come in here and sit"...ride.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> I cant tell if its your posting style or being completely serious...but that isnt me.


Yes it probably is my posting style. I'm a cheeky bastard. sorry greg. 
But yea, Dennis from It's Always Sunny. Haven't seen that show in a long while.

Anyway, now that I recall, some of the most memorable trips/pax were pings
from the shady side of town. Usually weirdos, but it's all part of the package.

You'll do fine. Lots of good drivers on UP.net to connect with.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

If you get a ping at a Police Station, it's probably someone just getting released.
Had two of those in past two weeks. I still take the request. Makes for an interesting conversation
on the way, usually on their way back home to take a shower and smoke something.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Define ghetto


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Its all about minimizing your risk.


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Define ghetto


Anywhere that leaving a nice car out at night would result in not being there the next morning.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> Getting carjacked...


facepalm.jpg 
again use common sense


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

14gIV said:


> facepalm.jpg
> again use common sense


Sounds like you could learn from your own words.


----------



## Pepo (Sep 9, 2014)

I've done it once before. I picked up someone who was simply going to her dorm. I also dropped off a couple to the hood from a grocery store.


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> I am new so I have just been wondering if anyone has had any trouble driving around the rather crappy parts of town. I tend to air on the side of caution and if I get a ping for certain parts of Baltimore I will not accept them. My car is a 2015 model so the last thing I want is for it to get damaged or stolen.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had any issues or refuses to put their car in a bad area. Also does Uber track where you wont pick up people and wont send you pings in that area?


I got a PAX last week that I picked up from her work. The destination was one of the worst housing projects in Birmingham in mid afternoon. Fortunately (for me), there had just been a shooting so the police were everywhere.

I am not a fan of going there, but I really appreciate the fact that this young woman had a job. I got out of my vehicle and opened the door for her.


----------



## Marksb_2000 (Nov 24, 2015)

I drive in metro Atlanta, which has neighborhoods like Buckhead (think Beverly Hills) all the way to some of the lowest income, high crime areas you can imagine. If a pax has a rating of at least 4.6 and enters a real first name , I have no issues doing pickups. I am a teacher in an atl low income area so maybe that makes it easier for me. I have more hassles from police who stop me and wonder why an old white guy is doing in the area. With that being said, always be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, I drive in Raleigh - Durham so ghetto here is vastly different than ghetto in real cities. 

Sure, there's some crime and violence but not a lot. 

I drive a Hyundai - not the kind of vehicle anyone wants to steal. 

I pick up in the poor neighborhoods. At night even. And honestly - my poorer pax are often way more respectful and gentler in my car than the kids from the private University who slam my doors and act like fools. They usually thank me for picking them up & are super polite (yes ma'am & all that). 

I get more tips from the pax I pick up in the poor neighborhoods & it's not unusual for them to be longer rides (I drove nights, so very few grocery store rides).

I'm sure in other cities it's much different - but I don't mind driving poor people places.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> It really depends on time of day and the pax rating/name
> 
> I'm not picking up a 4.3 rated guy named t-money (yes I've had a ping for one of those) on a well known crime area street. But lets day it's 2pm and I know the street to be near a major intersection and they have a good rating I might accept and drive past the block but if something seems off I'll just hit cancel





GregL385 said:


> I had a guy named Bash


 I had a pick-up a good three blocks off a main bar street here in Pittsburgh. Riders name was Dank. Super late at night probably 3am or later. Use your intuition, it was on tight city roads and approached an empty building under construction, a closed boutique and some housing. If it just doesn't feel right, leave. I waited 3 minutes till I said eff it. Not a particularly ghetto part of town but you always have to be aware.



Maderacopy said:


> if you treat everyone with respect they will act in kind.


 "Thanks for being so polite as I robbed you" Trust me I'm super nice and accommodating but when I drive I'm always on guard.



Kalee said:


> The reality is that there are a ton of good people living in the bad parts of town


 True, here in Pittsburgh I've picked up all over town in the bad areas and I drive exclusively at night, typically 12-4AM on week nights. Penn Hills, Wilkinsbug, Braddock, Hill District, Mount Oliver, Hazelwood. Again comes down to being constantly aware of your surroundings and feeling the vibe of the pickup if something seems off. There have been times I've ignored pings in these areas though aka a 4AM pickup in the Hill District. I would argue 99.9% of the time these are regular people just needing to go somewhere, have to look out for #1 though.



SteveNBham said:


> Fortunately (for me), there had just been a shooting so the police were everywhere.


 Oh good what a relief lol


----------



## Mikey_D (Nov 12, 2015)

Maderacopy said:


> I think if you treat everyone with respect they will act in kind.


 Either you're incredibly young or incredibly naive ?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> I have. Once Got a ping and had to turn around because coroners van and police were blocking the road kind of ghetto.


Missed opportunity. Guy probably cancelled the driver before you because he didn't like the hearse.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

Hahahaha.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

There is trash in every city. Whether they are 'ghetto' or entitled little Richards....I am more annoyed with the latter, quite honestly. As far as safety goes, I'm certainly not concerned about the pax, necessarily. If it's an unfamiliar city, I just get out as soon as reasonably possible and USE COMMON SENSE.

BTW, some of my best tippers come from the 'ghetto'. I've said it before and I'll say it again, "I love my peoples."


----------



## Jimron (Jan 28, 2016)

drivers are currently in a grace period in the ghetto, riders realize the benefit of the service and protect it with peer pressure.
My passengers always say, stay safe, as they exit in areas that have 50% of the homes abandoned with doors and windows smashed open to the weather. Like a small business non chain restaurant that has been making quality low price hot lunches, served in free take out containers, for as long as the children can remember. That restaurant has never been robbed and unlike every business around it, that are protected by bullet proof plastic.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

I would like to think that is true of my favorite city, at least. 
Down south, dunno. I have picked up some nice people and some self entitled little witches, both in dinner jackets and baggy pants. It's a matter of personal attitude. But then again, I do roll through the ghetto, so hey! And I thought about it a little after all this. I hate that they use me for a personal limousine to do all their shopping and try to not pay additional new ride fees, yes. But is is a matter of economics for them. Sorry, it is for me too, I have to end the trip and get about business and suffer the 4 you would have given me anyway simply because of my ethnicity and gender. Yup. I said it. They don't know me. They don't know my history or how I got in this vehicle. And they don't ask. They are conditioned to be angry right now. I get it. (So are Uber drivers it seems)
Meanwhile, like them I do have bills to pay and I need another ping that keeps my wheels turning, not me squatting at Kroger. You see you have one small sad thing going for you in D town. A per minute rate that equals for per mile rate. (Sadly it sucks not going there!!!) but it is the same, with less depreciation if you are waiting on the multiple stop gigs I routinely get. I would be fine with some sort of "waiting rate" but it ain't going to happen. 

(Let's go Red Wings!)


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There should be a way for passengers to voluntarily go through the same background check that drivers go through. Then show that they are verified to drivers.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> There should be a way for passengers to voluntarily go through the same background check that drivers go through. Then show that they are verified to drivers.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha.... Did I miss any "ha"s?


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> There should be a way for passengers to voluntarily go through the same background check that drivers go through. Then show that they are verified to drivers.


Then how could the high tech criminals leave the crime scene?


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

'WPJ'
I drive in every part of town, but if you ever feel unsafe, please, trust your gut, turn off your app and drive


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> 'WPJ'
> I drive in every part of town, but if you ever feel unsafe, please, trust your gut, turn off your app and drive .


Oh. My. Gawd. You really went there


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

I gotta step out of this one, or I will mess up my karma.  All I got there.


----------



## MaGicMiKe (Oct 20, 2015)

I've been pinged out of the airport to some shady parts of town. Cash is king, with the prices so low, ghetto town goes downtown too. So it was like an airport run anyhow. The several times Ive gone ghetto,the people have always been nice to me, and have had more respect than a drunk fratt boy bar hopping. The boys in the hood appriciate getting picked up in a personal car and seem to have more repect, they always tell me i'm better than a taxi, and uber runs quicker than a taxi.
Do you think the taco bell excutive that assulted the UBER driver was,picked up in the hood? but thats my thoughts you do what you want to do.


----------



## lgc252 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nikncarlo said:


> It really depends on time of day and the pax rating/name
> 
> I'm not picking up a 4.3 rated guy named t-money (yes I've had a ping for one of those) on a well known crime area street. But lets day it's 2pm and I know the street to be near a major intersection and they have a good rating I might accept and drive past the block but if something seems off I'll just hit cancel


I don't S E E the passenger rating on my screen - where / when is it?


----------



## lgc252 (Nov 10, 2015)

14gIV said:


> your subtle racist thread isn't going to win you points on this forum....many drivers that I've ridden with are Black, Muslim, Asian, etc....and ALL of them were extremely professional and I'm a white boy and would invite them over for dinner over you any day
> 
> edit: and yes my above post #22 is completely harmless....use common sense man, no need to make a thread about accepting pings in ghetto areas...regardless of the area accept pings that you feel safe taking just like any other driver would


_I agree with him; what's racist about your trying to identify and avoid known high-crime areas. Hey babe ... the truth hurts - but, it is what it is._


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Q: Does anyone ever accept pings in ghetto areas?
> 
> A; Yes.
> 
> ...


Vuestro? Spanish your first language?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Vuestro? Spanish your first language?


En Espana, se utiliza la seconda persona plurale. ............Si, pronuncio la "c" antes de "e" or "i" y "z" como se pronuncia "th" en ingles, tambien.

Porque hablo italiano mejor qued hablo espanol, hablo espanol con cadenza italiana. De cuando en veces, vocales adicionales se le entren, tambien.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I didn't know ghetto people use uber.


That 90 perecent of uber x passangers


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Racism is alive and well I see.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Racism is alive and well I see.


Ghetto is now a race? Do tell.


----------



## DeeFree (Apr 8, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> Racism is alive and well I see.


Yep, on both sides of the fence.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Ghetto is now a race? Do tell.


A ghetto is actually a term for a Jewish neighborhood in Europe.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Novus Caesar said:


> A ghetto is actually a term for a Jewish neighborhood in Europe.


Yes.

BTW, Jewish is not a race, either. It is a religious identity.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> A ghetto is actually a term for a Jewish neighborhood in Europe.


I know how it started.
I know what it means now.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Yes.
> 
> BTW, Jewish is not a race, either. It is a religious identity.


Or an ethnicity.


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

lgc252 said:


> I don't S E E the passenger rating on my screen - where / when is it?


Passengers cannot currently see what their rating is but you can ask any driver and they will tell you. Fyi most drivers will rate less than 5 stars if you make them wait, touch their stereo, trash their car, don't tip, give an attitude....etc..

Me personally if I got you there safe and sound, gave you a clean ride, was pleasant and accomodating, made pit stops or helped you with your luggage and you didnt tip....you get 3-4 stars from me depending on how our flow of convo went.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

GlenGreezy said:


> Racism is alive and well I see.


Do you think it would be possible to have a non-racist thread about driving in high crime areas?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

GlenGreezy said:


> Or an ethnicity.


No. It's a religion or religious identity. An Ethiopian jew from Ethiopia has no ethnic connection to an ashkenazi jew from Brooklyn.


----------



## kalon17 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm glad I live in Portland right now.


----------



## GregL385 (Feb 1, 2016)

Why am I not surprised when someone has a question about low income high crime areas it becomes racism.

Jesus Christ you do realize that people laugh at you when you start that crap. Everything is racist and everyone gets offended these days.

I don't care if you don't like the scope of the question. I wanted to know. If you want to take it as racism then go ahead, but just know everyone thinks you're just race baiting and doing exactly what we expect.

You are racist for saying its racist. That word means absolutely NOTHING anymore.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

GregL385 said:


> Why am I not surprised when someone has a question about low income high crime areas it becomes racism.
> 
> Jesus Christ you do realize that people laugh at you when you start that crap. Everything is racist and everyone gets offended these days.
> 
> ...


Bravo!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Even in the rain, you have to be careful.
people will jog in the rain.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

simpsonsverytall said:


> Even in the rain, you have to be careful.
> people will jog in the rain.


Is rain racist, too?


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

GregL385 said:


> I am new so I have just been wondering if anyone has had any trouble driving around the rather crappy parts of town. I tend to air on the side of caution and if I get a ping for certain parts of Baltimore I will not accept them. My car is a 2015 model so the last thing I want is for it to get damaged or stolen.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has had any issues or refuses to put their car in a bad area. Also does Uber track where you wont pick up people and wont send you pings in that area?


Great idea for a thread, however, you 
"err" on the side of caution, not "air". (Err, as in, "to err is human, to forgive, Devine". Err, As in error.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Maderacopy said:


> Maybe I am setting myself up but I think if you treat everyone with respect they will act in kind.


Yes, I agree, you are setting yourself up.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> En Espana, se utiliza la seconda persona plurale. ............Si, pronuncio la "c" antes de "e" or "i" y "z" como se pronuncia "th" en ingles, tambien.
> 
> Porque hablo italiano mejor qued hablo espanol, hablo espanol con cadenza italiana. De cuando en veces, vocales adicionales se le entren, tambien.


Vuestro may be cool in Italnish but it doesn't see a lot of use in Californish.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, what are the demographics of the neighborhoods that you habitually refuse to work in?


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Do you think it would be possible to have a non-racist thread about driving in high crime areas?


It may be possible depending on the participants.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> No. It's a religion or religious identity. An Ethiopian jew from Ethiopia has no ethnic connection to an ashkenazi jew from Brooklyn.


Which has nothing to do with Jewish people who are NOT Jewish by religion but my heritage and still can go to Israel for free.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

My app stays off after a drop off in West and South sides of Chicago. Hell to the no i'm not picking up anyone.


----------



## Terminator (Nov 27, 2015)

Too many confrontational/racist/political off topic posts, thread "Hasta La Vista"


----------

